# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ما الصحيح : "موجود" أم "متواجد".......؟

## ابن تيميـة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إخوتي الكرام يجد القارئ كثيرا من كتابنا يستعملون عبارة "فلان متواجد...." وهم يعنون الإخبار بوجوده  لا تواجده , ولا يتنبهون إلى أن التواجد يعني : ظهور ما في الباطن على حركات الجوارح من التخشع أو التمايل طربا ونحوه , وهذا قدر زائد على مطلق الوجود .
فالصواب والله تعالى أعلم أن يقال : موجود ولا يقال متواجد . 
والذي دعاني إلى التنبيه على هذا الأمر أني وجدت كثيرا من إخواننا في كتاباتهم وكذا بعض المواقع الإلكترونية ـ ومنها موقعنا المفضل "الألوكة" ـ  يقع في مثل هذا الخطأ , فأردت التنبيه , والإفادة من ملاحظات الإخوة الأفاضل .
والله من وراء القصد .

----------


## قلق

طيب يمكن نقول: متواجد أي موجود ومستعد للخدمة كصفة مبالغة في التواجد والحضور!

----------


## ابن تيميـة

> طيب يمكن نقول: متواجد أي موجود ومستعد للخدمة كصفة مبالغة في التواجد والحضور!


هل يصح يا أخي أن يُقال :  
(يمكن نقول: "يتمايل طربا"  أي : موجود ومستعد للخدمة , كصفة مبالغة في "التمايل طربا" والحضور)..........؟


والله من وراء القصد .

----------


## ابن تيميـة

نجد في آخر القائمة :  أكبر تواجد بالمنتدى كان .....   , فلعل المراد أن ما في الموقع من المعلومات الرائقة الرائعة يصيب الحاضرين بالسكر والتواجد (ابتسامة) .

----------


## أم معاذة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

سمعت الشيخ ابن عثيمين في شريط له ضمن سلسلة اللقاء المفتوح يقول أن هذا اللفظ غلط ؛ وإن لم تخني ذاكرتي فإنه قال أن لا وجود له في لغة العرب .والله أعلم

----------


## ابن تيميـة

"التواجد" على معناه الصحيح موجود في لغة العرب , لكن لعل المقصود بالنفي استعمال "التواجد" في معنى "الوجود" .

----------


## قلق

> هل يصح يا أخي أن يُقال :  
> (يمكن نقول: "يتمايل طربا"  أي : موجود ومستعد للخدمة , كصفة مبالغة في "التمايل طربا" والحضور)..........؟
> والله من وراء القصد .


لا يصح ولكن يصح أن يقال أن التواجد هو الوجود وزيادة، أي المبالغة في الوجود!
فهو "قدر زائد على مطلق الوجود" ومن أمثلته:
ظهور ما في الباطن على حركات الجوارح. ففيه مفاعلة للوجود الباطني وليس الوجود الباطني فقط.
وأيضاً: وجود الشخص منتبهاً حاضراً مستعداً للخدمة. ففيه زيادة على الوجود بالانتباه.
وعلى هذا فقس
طبعاً كلامي غير أكيد ولكنه فحص ونقاش

----------


## الديواني إسلام

حاضر!
أفضل...

----------


## قلق

بحثت في المكتبة الشاملة عن كلمة متواجد فوجدتها في كتابات المعاصرين فقط استخدموها بكثرة
ولم أجدها في كتابات الأوائل (ما قبل العصر الحديث والحروب العالمية) إلا في تواجد وميلان الصوفية من الوجْد
فالتواجد من الوجْد لا من الوجود
وعلى هذا أسحب كلامي الذي في الأعلى وجزاكم الله خيرا على التنبيه

----------

